# IUI abandoned this time



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi everyone, well it's over for the 1st IUI went down this morning after injecting for 21 days and they are giving it a Miss, i knew this Friday but the Norse who was looking after me felt so sorry for me i think? she said to carry on till this morning, but no, follies are dissapearing left right and centre  we are devastated, it's the first time we have had treatment but i was informed today that the drugs you have for IUI are the same as IVF and that if they won't work for IUI then they won't work for IVF, so we could end up childless   (the words of the very nice nurse) so we feel like that's it, the stupid woman even said "oh you never know" how can we get pregnant naturally when they have put me back on the pill as i do not have periods with out the pill or HRT (i will be asking for another nurse next time) we have lost all hope at the moment anyone else been where we are now, it would be great to hear from someone


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi hun

i had a iui cycle abandoned due to lack of responce- however my new clinic did a cyle and did it differant by making me down reg first using the pill and buserline ad then getting me to stim and i got 1 lovely fat folicle- sadly i didnt get preg but it showed i could get a follcile plus i did a ivf cycle this summer and got 11 eggs!

dont give up hope hun

hugs

xxx


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi MJ and thanks for that, easry last week things were looking up one huge follicle and the next one was 7.6 and 7.2, so we had a glimmer of hope but Friday was awful and then today was confirmation, even though i got my head around it this weekend really, i keep getting told that what i have a Very Very Rare...... but they cannot tell me what i have got, so i can't ask questions really as they cannot answer me, apart from  the fact that my level are severaly low, that's all i know.  Oh god, never mind at least i can have a qiet christmas not back and forth the hopsital which have been 2-3 times are week for the past 4 weeks, thanks for listening anyway bye


----------



## Hidyhi (Dec 16, 2004)

Just read your post and feel so sorry for you. Don't give up hope... there are many different drug regimes to try, some drugs suit different people, you just have to see the number of different treatments and styles of treatment used for similar conditions on here - and there are new things coming out all the time. Keep positive ( I know sometimes thats easier said than done). After a week or two you will fell differnetly and be raring to try again, or something different.

Take care
Heidi
Miracles do Happen!!
XXXXXXXX


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Georgespaws

Sorry you have had such a hard time and your nurse has been so unsympathetic.

I don't think that what she is saying is right though -as Heidi said there are lots of different drugs/combinations of drugs that can be used and it's a matter of them finding out what suits you best.  And the fact that you did produce 3 follicles - even though they didn't then do what they should have done - shows that you can produce follicles.  It's just up to the clinic to get the drugs right and to perform the IUI at the right time.

Don't despair though - this is definitely a hard journey but if you look around hard enough there are normally some answers/possible solutions out there.

Lots of luck     

Rachel xx


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all and thanks for the kind words i really do appreciate it so much... i am feeling a little better a friend of mine called yesterday she's 71/2 months pregnant after trying for 3 years and finally having her first cycle of IVF private she caught for her first baby..... i do find it hard talking to friends at the moment as they are all pregnant, but with my mate who had IVF she knows what i am going through, she is so mad with the nurse at the clinic, she was going crazy  last night she has read everything to do with infertility cos she has been obsessed with it for so long and she told me that i should ask to speak to a doctor in January and not a nurse about my fears and concerns, also the nurse Monday told me that if IUI won't work then IVF won't either but this is so wrong, we felt on Monday that we would be childless..... after the nurses comment, but after speaking to my GP and friends (who know what is right and wrong) and even my mum who was a nurse and now works in a DR surgery, (she asked 2 of the doctors) that all told me she should of never of told me that as it's UNTRUE   so when i go back after crimbo i will be asking to see a Dr and not a nurse...... just for reassurance more than anything.... so good luck everyone and thank you so much for your kind words I have decided i am just going to chill out this Christmas and enjoy freedom from jabbing and watching what i eat, Happy Christmas everyone


----------

